# Bo's Bunnies and other pets



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2008)

My blog shows me that I have 7 pages, but it won't go to the 7th page.... I know I posted some pictures in it and they don't seem to be there now.

MY ORIGINAL BLOG: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28665&forum_id=6

So anyhow, here's a little pic of the evil one..... yes.... EVIL! He seems to have the kitteh version of ADHD. He likes to bite - not hard but bites. He doesn't stop - Tank will kick his butt and he goes back for more. 

He hops onto the top of Bo's cage and will sit there with his legs dangling through the holes...... Bo's going to bite him one day - I know he will.

He hops over to Clover's cage and "chases" her back and forth a few times...... she smacks him through the wires..... 

He stands under Sydney when she's eating.... and plays with her dog chow....hangs off her face..... eats her food...... Sydney sighs a lot.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

He is such a dollface.

I always grumble and gripe about having 4 cats too many (I have 4, to be exact) but then I see such sweet faces and *sigh*.

I'm really done with having cats though. Can you believe not one of my 4 was an actual intentional keeper? Thats a cat for you though... sneaky!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> So anyhow, here's a little pic of the evil one..... yes.... EVIL!


*LIES!!! *No kitteh with a face this cute could do those evil things you speak of! That's a face of pure innocence!! 


*sigh*..... I sooooo want a cat.... When we eventually buy a house we might be able to...


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Awwh cute kittie!

Not sure whats wrong with your blog though?!?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2008)

Leaf, I swore no more cats for many years! Now I got this little imp! He's so cute - he's lucky! I'd kick him out if he wasn't LOL! 

On a goat note: We just finished chasing Catalina all over the yard...... She was having a great time - what was our problem? :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 2, 2008)

Diesel is pushing his limits today! :X

I have found about 20 pairs of clean socks all over the house, under the furniture, hidden in corners, in his teeth being hauled to the back of the couch! He gets into baskets and dresser drawers if he can.... 

Playing in the trash bag...... dragging paper out........ 

Chewing onthe cordless phone...... 

jumping on the bunny cages to harass them......

Attacking my feet as I walk through the house - nearly tripping me...... 

He's currently attacking the roman shades....... OOPS! Just slipped off the back of the couch into the bakset of clothing sitting there (waiting for me to fold them) and knocked them, and himself off the couch.....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Diesel is pushing his limits today! :X
> 
> I have found about 20 pairs of clean socks all over the house, under the furniture, hidden in corners, in his teeth being hauled to the back of the couch! He gets into baskets and dresser drawers if he can....
> 
> OOPS! Just slipped off the back of the couch into the bakset of clothing sitting there (waiting for me to fold them) and knocked them, and himself off the couch.....


I'm sorry but....
:roflmao:

Awww! What a little stinker!! He probably thinks he's helping you 'put the socks away' and 'fold' the washing'!! 

I need a Tony and Bo fix too! And little Clover!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

I need to get busy with photos! My camera is goofy! the battery section pops open so I have to duct tape it closed. LOL! I want a new camera and might get one with my birthday money! YAY!

Diesel is Mommy's kitty now. He follows me all over, kisses me, and if I go to bed... he's right there purring and snuggling in next to me. TICKS THE DOG OFF ROYALLY! She will actually get up and leave LOL! 

KC the old dog turned 15 on Sunday. She's so sweet! she got so excited that we gave her a chewy bone ..... she carried it all around for a long time as if she were showing it off to all the neighbor dogs, chickens, bunnies, etc., and then buried it. LOL! She loves to bury stuff..... I can't imagine what all is under the ground out there! Then she got a really special dinner and gulped it down! 

I'll work on those pictures this weekend.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, you can be released on bail, but the charges will not be dropped until you have produced evidence to prove your innocence- i.e PICTURES!!  :biggrin2:

Diesel is soooooo cute- I want a snuggly kitten so bad! Is he still causing trouble all over the place?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ok, you can be released on bail, but the charges will not be dropped until you have produced evidence to prove your innocence- i.e PICTURES!!  :biggrin2:
> 
> Diesel is soooooo cute- I want a snuggly kitten so bad! Is he still causing trouble all over the place?


What she said. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 26, 2008)

ooh, Pennie (sp?) you need to update some more, and add photos! You should take some new pictures of your sheepies tooo! lol.  

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

:yeahthat:

Updates on everyone!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

How has the rest of your crew been doing? I know Tony's eye is a bit touch-and-go, but how is the rest of your menagerie holding up?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, last night Bo seemed to be cold. He gets kinda cool at night but his nose was cold and I held him in a blanket for a bit..... he sorta likes that.... can you tell?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww! I love it when they do that! Berry-Boo will do that when she's cold, but never Toby! I like mini-rex for their cuddle-factor!  Bo's little nosey looks like it needs a smooch! :bunnieskiss Have you snorted your mini-rex today? lol


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh gosh, that is so sweet. The only time I can get Max to stay put wrapped up in a blanket are the rare times when he has to get a bath due to getting nasty or getting pee on his feetsies. 

The night before I caught Minnie totally wrapped up in her cage blanket just like a burrito baby, I dont know how she managed to do that, but it was so cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> The night before I caught Minnie totally wrapped up in her cage blanket just like a burrito baby, I dont know how she managed to do that, but it was so cute.


A voluntary bunny-burrito? That's just plain odd!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

YAY! Bo pictures!!! I want him! Look at his little nosey- so comfy in the blanket! Give him a kiss from me!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Bo LOVES to snuggle in a blankie! Clover gets IN the blankies in her cage and makes a sort of ..... bunny puff! She pulls all the edges under her after she gets the main part over her. LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww! How cute! I'd love to see that! *hint hint* lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you ever update your blog?  I think we're due for some 2009 pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I'm horrible! I need to take some new pictures and get them on here. I'll put it on my list of "TO DO" things.... LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know when I last saw a picture of the big Baloney (minus his eye problem thread). How is everybun?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pictures definitely go to the top of the "to do list" even before laundry!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

My Big Baloney is happy and healthy but his eye is still foggy. He will be going to the vet as soon as we can afford it (tough times right now). He's so funny - if you reach to rub his head he goes FLAT for it. He LOVES head and ear rubs.... 

Bo is doing pretty good. He's actually getting his hair back. He was molty for a whole year I think! :shock:

Clover seems to be a bit slower than she was...... but that's not saying much since she had spazzout binkies before. LOL! I'm still thinking it might be the lack of a large rug..... we'll see what happens when I replace it. She's healthy and happy tho. She loves her blankies and beats the crap outta her puppy daily!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He will be going to the vet as soon as we can afford it *(tough times right now)*.


Amen to that! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

OK! I am updating and adding some pictures before I go to bed for the night! I will take more as I can and add them as I go along..... I just got Bo and one of Clover for tonight. So, Here's Little Cloverbunny. 

*"I disapprove of the flashy thing in my cage!"* 









And Mr. Bo:

He was doing his normal "fluffing work" and didn't want bothered by me or the camera.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

His fur is actually coming in! He's been so molty! Even his ears have molt lines! LOL! 













*HEAR DAT DOGGIE BARKINMAMA? Daddy home?*






*He can't see me now!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

And just because it's so darned cute! BUDDA BO!

*"How humilidating!"*


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> And just because it's so darned cute! BUDDA BO!
> 
> *"How humilidating!"*


Oh, my poor Bo!! You need to come live with me, I'll NEVER humiliate you


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is adorable! I didn't know that Bo had a little, white, kissable tummy! I was trying to make out what was in your avatar. Now I know! Cuteness!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

OH, you haven't seen a castor-agouti mini-rex??? Under that white fluffy tummy is a layer of a slate/blue fur that is just as kissable! 

Bo loves his tummy rubbed if he's laying on you...... not fun when you have to reach UNDER him to rub it LOL


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to snort his little tummeh!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

HAHA! I do that and he gets so mad! He's kicked me with his little back feets!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

I rub my cheeks on Elf's belly, too.  She was all snuggled in my arms today as I was grading papers. 

I love your new Bo Belly Avatar!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> And just because it's so darned cute! BUDDA BO!
> 
> *"How humilidating!"*


He has that look like if I could get up you'd be in sooooo much trouble!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I love your new Bo Belly Avatar!


LOL! She should so change her name to Bo B Belly! :biggrin2:



Pennie, I can't get over those pictures! Bo is SO SO SO SO cute!

I've worked out your trick as well.... Keep us hanging on without pictures for a long time and then post some, and we've all forgotten just HOW MUCH we love your bunnies.... So it kills us! Death by cuteness, the sneaky way! 


Can I have Bo? Please? :angel:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! and YES He would have killered me if he could have! But then he got tummy rubs when I picked him back up and he was a happy boy. 

I wish I could get a picture of Clover under her blankies..... she's so sneaky about it. I have a couple from a long time ago someplace..... :huh


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you have to wedge Bo in that blanket? It looks like it. I would still snorgle his tummy even if it meant losing an eye to those vicious little feets!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

AHH Clover is so cute. And BO He's adorable under those blankets.

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OK! I am updating and adding some pictures before I go to bed for the night! I will take more as I can and add them as I go along..... I just got Bo and one of Clover for tonight. So, Here's Little Cloverbunny.
> 
> *"I disapprove of the flashy thing in my cage!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Bo was actually between my ankles in that pic..... Lexi put him there LOL.

The thing that I think is just so cute about Clover is her teeny little feets!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 15, 2009)

I just love his facial expressions- his big wide eyes, and his little mouth say 'HEY!'


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

Just be glad it's not a wide MOUTH you see.... he nips! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 15, 2009)

But he looks so smiley and sweet and innocent.... It can't be true! :disgust:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm picking up on a little hint here!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

:roflmao:That's adorable! I was holding him today and he was so happy cause he is still shedding. I brushed him and he flopped ON me! 

Tony got his big hutch moved into my son's room this week. He was not in a big enough cage and we decided he's not living outside EVER.... He's very happy now... 

I'll get Elf some photos! Promise!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 16, 2009)

What can I say? She's smitten!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> What can I say? She's smitten!


... and we like 'em too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

So no shows?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to take more photos today since our pipes were frozen, and we had to go get the car from the repair shop tonight....... it's just been a heck of a day..... 

Here are a couple of photos from the barn. This is Dakota meeting Catalina for the first time. In the second picture you can see Cat right behind Lexi in her pen. Kota was trying to get to her....... the horses ADORE that goat!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Aww! Inter-species nose-bumps!  Sorry about your pipes freezing. That sucks!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, Kota is a big sweetie tho. He had a kitten when he lived in another barn. It stayed in his stall with him most of the time. Isn't that funny?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've heard of horses and kitties getting along quite well. My mum's cousin, Jim, owns two horses and a menagerie of other critters. They have "feral" barn cats. When they moved there, they had their house cats, which were altered. One day, a cat showed up in their barn. They couldn't catch it because it was feral. Another showed up, and another, etc. Eventually, the feral cats had kittens, etc, and they are everywhere! They made a deal with a vet in their area to speuter the kitties, so there's no more breeding. The babies are so tame, you wouldn't know that their parent's are psycho! All the little kitties sleep in the horse's area of the barn (sometimes with their pygmy goats). It was cute to walk out to the barn and see 5+ kittens sleeping up on top of a big old horse!

Off topic, but yeah, cute, nonetheless!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's so cool they are friendly like that!

Here are some TONY photos for his fan club! He is sort of a lazy boy or hides behind the woodstove so there isn't much going on in these! 

*No Pictures, Please, I'm snuggling with Mommy*






*Did you say something about food?* 






*Check out my Zeus impression!* 






*Does the back of my ears look ok?*






*I think I'll take a nap with Lexi.....*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

*You don't say?! *






*Tony Nose! *


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to give that nose a big smooch! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

He loves nose kisses! The others hate them! LOL! 

See all of his whiskers? Bo has very few and they are short and curly. Clover has them but not as many and we don't feel them as easily cause she's tiny....... Tony's tickle you to death LOL!


----------



## ec (Jan 17, 2009)

I *love* the new pics, but you know.... I want to see the one of Bo in the toy horse barn again. (Hint, hint. )


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha! Tony Tickle Monster! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

This one?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 17, 2009)

I absolutely ADORE the Tony photos!!!! Thank you for posting them! I love how big and positively *male *that he looks compared to Elf.  

Elf is JUST like Tony in the nose kiss department! She flattens down for them in her cage all the time. I'm not so good at bending down anymore to give them to her on the floor, but she'll chill out on my desk to get them, too.  As long as I keep petting her, she's a happy bunny.

I hope Tony enjoys being a house bunny. You'll have to get some foam mats for him in your son's room and catch some Tony binkies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, Tony loves being a house bunny and LOVES LOVES LOVES being loved on. He will lay around for a long time with us even if he's not been out a lot. He's happiest with someone loving on him.


----------



## ec (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes! Thank you!!!

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> This one?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been asked if my bunnies are so cuddly and if they enjoy being on our laps, etc. So, today when Lexi was holding Bo (she took him from me!) he got nice and cozy.... she was scratching his tummy really gently...... and this was the restult. YES, he's laying there half asleep and was there for a good 20 minutes. Lazy bunner


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats too bad about the pipes, been there. I've been running my wood stove for a week straight now with all the cold we've had. Just lucky my pipes haven't frozen.

Tony has that Zeus impression nailed down!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, there have been requests for photos and I am actually getting some on here.

This first one of Clover shows her leg. Sometimes it freaks people out cause of the position, but believe me when I say that she does just fine! I check it all the time and it's not sore or anything. She holds it up more when she just sitting around and she can kick with it a bit. The foot is sort of "dead" but she cleans it and everything. She also thumps with it LOL! 






Here's her pointy little nose:






And a feather for her bonnet if she had one!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahh is Clover wearing a Cape?? Is she on a mission?? She's very cute.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

Clover always bring out the gooey mother hen in me.

Awww da widdle Cwover is so so so so cwuuuutteeeeeee! :inlove:


I love all the pictures of Bo and Tony too, they are such manly looking snugglebuns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

Clover has on a little spring jacket LOL! 

That little outfit was one that came with a doggie stuffy from Legally Blonde. It's about the size of a Beanie Baby. If that gives you an idea of her size.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

She is so tiny! Pocket bunneh!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw, I love Cwover bunneh! How in the world did she allow you to put a cape on her?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

Very Carefully! LOL! 

She's ok until something spooks her. She will lay there and let me trim her nails and stuff, but if the dog barks or if someone drops something and makes a loud noise....... I have to be VERY quick and grab her. That in itself is a craft LOL!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2009)

So cute!, note to self, add to Clover to bunny nap list.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave, notice her attitude in all those pictures? LOL! 

She's so funny tho... she's never once bitten or tried to. She just hikes up and acts like a BIG mean bunny....... then if that doesn't work, she has sprayed just a bit LOL! 

Here is a photo that really shows her size well. She is very furry so it makes her look bigger and heavier - she's really long and skinny!

Her head is about as long as my index finger. She is laying completely stretched out on me here.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

She's teeny weeny! Much smaller than I imagined. So cute :inlove:. Does her fur feel different to regular domestic bunny fur?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

It's really, really soft, but long and thick. She has as much fur as Tony I think! 

You can see it sort of laying over my hand - that's just the edge of it.... 

Her hair is slicker than Tony's also. His is more like a dog or something and hers is more like a sleek cat with long hair LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh and her little front feetsies..... they are about as wide as my index finger!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

AWWWUH PENNIE! You're killing me :nonono:!

She is a delicate widdle bunner. Sorry but what exactly is she again? I get confused about what's actually a rabbit or not in the USA. Cottontail right? Is that a hare, bunny or it's own catagory?

She makes me think of a hedgehod with long ears :bow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

She's an Eastern cottontail. They are one of the breeds of wild bunnies in the united states. There are like 13 or 14 and I think they are the most common.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, cottontails are rabbits. We also have jackrabbits, but I think those are considered a hare.


----------



## myheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I am having a difficult deciding which one to nab... Tony or Bo.... onder:

I'll have one of each please....:wiggle

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Watch out! Tony nips if you reach in his cage..... Bo just lunges and then flattens for petting or stretches for treats...... :expressionless


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Its really hard trying to find stuffed bunnys to replace them with after I bunny nap them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

_I'll kick and box and tell Mommy if anyone tries to steal me!_


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Eee! Cwoverbunneh!  Do we get photo updates of your other babes soon?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh sure! 

Here's Bo's pathetic "PLEASE MAMA" face.... notice the eye pouting?






and taking a bath after he got the treat he begged for (notice his molty head? there's hair, just really short!):






Here's Tank laying on my new robe...... it seems to be a hit with all of them. It's a really soft robe and Diesel SUCKS on it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww! Your crew is so cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks! 

They're spoiled rotten! All of them! 

I came in from work yesterday to find apack of cookies had been somehow removed from the kitchen counter and ..... by golly they disappeared! only the wrapper was left laying on the kitchen floor! I wondered if it might be someone breaking into our house..... certainly my big fat aussie would never let anyone enter and steal the cookies, tho..... right? 

Was itspontaneous combustion? ........ or spontaneous CONSUMPTION!? Sydney looked something like this: :whistling:lookaround


----------



## myheart (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL about the cookies missing...

One time I came home from work to find the wrapper from a new loaf of bread on the floor. The wrapper had the smallest hole in it that the bread mysteriously was sucked out of. Could it have been my ex's Springer Spanial who also knew how to open a jar of peanut butter to lick out it's contents?!!! :lookaround

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmmm could have been!!! 

Ever come home to find a kitten laying smack in the middle of a loaf of bread? they chewed straight through the white part! LOL! 

It was my boss' cat - I helped with her show cats - they were crazy! LOL!


----------



## myheart (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG way too funny!!! Pictures would be appropriate for that incident! That must have been one stuffed little kitty....lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats a it wasn't me face if I ever saw one!:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah....... I got to see it again today when I found the trash COMPLETELY strung through 3 rooms of my house when I got home. ssd:


----------



## kirst3buns (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor starving puppy...she obviously isn't getting enough treats and needs to go looking for them :whistling






(I have an expert, black-belt levelh34r2counter surfer myself so I can totally relate. Just think,Sydney wasn't bored while you were gone.)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently accused my son and daughter for eating some snacks I had left on the counter while I went into another room to retrieve something. I came back, no snacks, cleared my two suspects looked at Charlie (55 pound lap dog) who had a veryguiltyexpression on his face!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw this on www.lolbunnies.com and it reminded me of Bo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh no, she never gets toast and jelly with daddy in the mornings, or her frosted flakes with him....... or bites of anything and everything we eat...... We had to cut her back on treats cause she got too fat! I think she's rebelling! 

THAT DOES LOOK LIKE BO! LOL! Look at his fat tummer! so cute! I hope his people snort his fur!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

How has your crew been?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2009)

great! 

but yesterday it was like Bo couldn't get enough hay! He was constantly out of it and munching I think the entire day!

When my daughter and I were talking about it, we realized that no one had fed them the night before and eventhough I fed them in the morning yesterday...... bo seemed to think he needed to make up for lost time LOL! 

They binkied and got all excited over breakfast yesterday....... now I know why! I felt awful!

It's Lexi's job to feed them at night. :X


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

That is why my parents never trusted us to feed the animals. They would ask us later if we did (when they would ask us to). I was the only kid who remembered. 

I bet she was upset about it, though. One of those "D'OH!" moments.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 3, 2009)

I got to pet a lovely mini-rex girl at the shelter on Sunday--made me think of your Bo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

I always ask her, but she says "after this show" and usually does it..... *hmmmf!".... now I have to check every night and make sure. 

awwwwwwww you thought of my Bo? :blushan:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hehe! I think of your Bo every time I see your avatar! It reminds me of how much I want to snorgle his little white tummy! :blushan:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

oooooooooo and that makes him so mad! lol..... but I do it anyhow!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would too... :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor Bo! The indignity of forced belly rubs!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, it's been gorgeous or at least warm here for a few days (that's over, it's in the 30s now)... and we had all the windows open while Tony was out playing... He was SO happy! He binkied really hard and went hopping across the room.... and into a little plastic sweater box we use for an extra litterbox. .......... we have wooden floors........ Zoooooooooooooooooooooom! slide, turn, shocked looking bunny.... it was priceless!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't you hate it when those things happen and you don't have a camera!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes! and Clover hopping Bo in her bunny 500 laps yesterday .... she was so funny and Bo was very......... shocked! LOL! 

I think they feel the Spring weather coming.......


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 9, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day Wishes to Clover, picking up on a comment from Pipp in the wild bunnies topic.

Gotcha day scritches, and salad treats, to a very lucky lagomorph!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

:?

Clover's gotcha day is in APril - we got her right after easter (like the next day).... but thanks! LOL! 

She's SO molty right now. I'll try and get a photo of her. She's got a skirt of fluff! However, she says "NO SKIRTIN' THA CWOVABUNNY!" so I don't know if we'll get any to show it


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck getting pictures of the Cloverbunny! We need molty updates of all your bunnies!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

How has everyone been?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's SO molty right now. I'll try and get a photo of her. She's got a skirt of fluff! However, she says "NO SKIRTIN' THA CWOVABUNNY!" so I don't know if we'll get any to show it



Got to obey the CWOVABUNNY!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL! She's definitely her own person! Thanks also for asking about them. Everyone is fine.... we're just winding down from graduation, 50th anniversary (parents) and school ending all that jazz..... 

I might have a few minutes to play online this week! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 7, 2009)

Good...I may need some new Tony photos  ...please?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL! I'll get the baloney photos this week for sure! My son got a new Sony Cybershot for graduation.  He said "OH BOY! Grandma got me AND YOU a gift!" He knows I need new pictures!

Tony took a nap with me one day last week.... I was exhausted and he was not at all bugged by that..... he loves napping next to us!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Tony took a nap with me one day last week.... I was exhausted and he was not at all bugged by that..... he loves napping next to us!


He knows the secret to a good bunny slave is making them feel special!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been so busy lately I feel there's no time to do much at all! 

Clover seems to be a boy.... that's fine but we are having a hard time calling Clover "HIM" or saying "HE" - oh well.... Clover has always been very special..... LOL! 

Bo is his chubby, bossy little self. He has quirky little habits - he always licks his water bowl when we place it back into his cage..... I've even dried it to make sure it's not water on the outside or something.... I think he grooms it and lets it know he missed it for the entire 30 seconds it took to refill it. 

Tony is so funny! Lexi had him out on one of the really hot days this week. We have a/c but it still got warmer in the house than we're used to cause the central air couldn't keep up with 95Â° F and humid! Anyhow, She put him in a chair with a big blanket and he laid down - she covered him up and he fell asleep.... all snuggly with just his big nose wiggling visible to us... She pulled the blanket back a bit and he scooted back into it more LOL! He is the most cuddly bunny ever! 

I've been by the petstore here looking for flea medicine for my cats.... and they had 2 little Bo Babies..... omg they were precious and hard to leave there. I held one and he had a piece of food and kept chewing - looking at me as if to study me while he chewed and I held him. He snuggled into my neck just like Bo does and Lexi had to "pry" me out of the store!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Anyhow, She put him in a chair with a big blanket and he laid down - she covered him up and he fell asleep.... all snuggly with just his big nose wiggling visible to us... She pulled the blanket back a bit and he scooted back into it more LOL!


Awwww!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 30, 2009)

That's adorable to even imagine!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 7, 2009)

How is Tony's eye doing? I haven't heard much on the big Baloney lately, aside from his blanket-cuddling adventures! 

_*squishes to Tony*

*tummy-snorgling to Bo*

*some yummy greens to Clover*

*heck, give some yummy greens to everybunny!*_ 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 7, 2009)

I think....in light of your recent non-breathing adventures....you should definitely TAKE MORE PICTURES!!! hehe


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 21, 2009)

How is everyone/everybun?


----------

